

POSTPONED to DEC 1: (unofficial) YC Meetup: Boston, Sunday, Nov 4, 2007 - rkabir

(original post: <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74070" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74070</a>)<p>So, after waking up this morning, I realized that it would be more than a bit awkward (and probably very stressful for some) to meet this weekend, with interviews / decisions and all happening.<p>So we're NOT going to meet this weekend, and instead let's push it out so everyone has more notice - to December 1st.<p>Maybe people in other cities want to have meetups for the same weekend?
======
jmilton
The more meetups the merrier!

I still plan to be there on Nov. 4th at 7pm at Lobby 7.

~~~
ivankirigin
Plan on going here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74633>

------
sanj
And how about calling it the Cambridge meetup?

------
ardit33
ok, the MIT campus is fucking depressing. Can't you guys find a better venue?

~~~
ivankirigin
Miracle of Science bar?

~~~
andrewfong
So are people meeting at the bar or at Lobby 7? And for those of us who don't
know the area, where are these places?

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm planning on being at Miracle of Science Bar at 8:30
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74633>

